# Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Language Pack: Apr 23



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

.NET Framework language packs contain translated text, such as error messages, for languages other than English. Installation of a language pack is not required to run .NET Framework applications on a non-English operating system; however, it is recommended. Multiple language packs, each for a different language, can be installed on a single computer.

Note: An English .NET Framework version 1.1 language pack is not available as all text is in English by default. To download a specific language pack, select the target language from the drop-down on the right.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows Server 2003, Windows XP

Important: Make sure you have the latest service pack and critical updates for the version of Windows that you are running. To find recent security updates for you, visit Windows Update.

You must be running Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 or later for all installations of the .NET Framework

You must also install the Microsoft .NET Framework Redistributable 1.1. Please see the Microsoft .NET Framework Web site for more information on the .NET Framework Redistributable 1.1.

Note: When installing a .NET Framework language pack on a computer running the Windows 98 or Windows Me operating system, the system code page and font must support the language pack being installed. There are several options: 
Install the same language pack as the language of Windows. For example, install the Japanese Language Pack on the Japanese version of Windows 98. 
Install a localized version of the language pack on a localized version of Windows, in which the system code page is the same for both languages. For example, install the French Language Pack on the German version of Windows98. 
Install the .NET Framework version 1.1 on any localized version of Windows. If the system code page and font do not support the language of the .NET Framework language pack being installed, dialogs will not display correctly. For example, when installing the Japanese Language Pack on the English version of Windows 98, setup dialogs will not display text correctly. 
This limitation applies only to Windows 98 and Windows Me systems. You can install any .NET Framework language pack on any language version of Windows 2000, Windows NT 4.0, Windows XP, or the Windows Server 2003 family.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2e-61ed-43f4-8d2a-ccb2bab7b8eb&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

